# DNP fixed something deep inside me



## Kirbybanger (Apr 22, 2022)

I wanna preface this with this a little background. I grew up extremely fat. I hated the taste of meats, and I would only eat sweets. There was a point in my life where I ate brown sugar cinnamon pop tarts for breakfast lunch and dinner. I was doing this shit up until 8th or 9th grade.

Ever since I’ve known I’ve had extremely low energy levels. I always found it impossible to lose weight. And going to the gym was dreadful. This was until college, when I forced myself to start going to the gym more. I would before class, after class, and sometimes skipped class to go to the gym. After about 4 years of doing this, I got in shape, nothing too crazy, but I looked good, I looked like an athlete. I actually felt confident taking my shirt off, for the first time in my life. The weird thing was I still had low energy levels, the only thing pushing me in the gym was sheer willpower (and adderall). I’d constantly be taking naps, especially after the gym or eating.


A year after college, It was literally impossible for me to keep working out 3-4 hours a day due to having a job and other shit, but the weight rebounded hard. I gained a decent 20-30lbs of fat and looked disgusting. My energy levels tanked even more, as I quit adderall b/c it was fucking with my mental state.

To cut to the point, I found DNP a couple months ago, and am currently 8 days in. I did 200mg the first 4 days, and then upped it to 400mg, because I felt fucking GOOD. Don’t get me wrong I had some of the sides, I’ll be out of breath walking up to the tv to turn it off, moderate sweating (not soaking my sheets tho), but the crazy fucking thing is the fatigue is non existent. It actually feels like I have MORE energy, I actually WANT to do things. I wake up in the morning and it feels like I’ve already drank a cup of coffee. Not in the “wired” way coffee makes you feel, but More in a mentally alert way, like you feel ready to tackle the day.

At the gym I’m still getting out of breath extremely quick, and I’m not nearly as explosive, but it definitely feels like I can push myself to go a little longer when I’m there.

I’m fucking funny again, my mind feels so much more clear, and I find myself cracking jokes all the time, just like when I was a kid.

I think I had dogshit insulin levels, or a mitochondrial deficiency of some sort. Or both. Idk what it is, but DNP has changed my life.


----------



## MPM (Apr 22, 2022)

If DNP made you feel as though you have more energy I'd hate to know how bad you felt beforehand.   DNP doesn't negatively or positively affect my mood but it does drain my energy bad. It most likely is mental as you know you'll lose weight and that has you excited.  I personally would recommend you see a real therapist to address what are likely deeper issues before you simply rebound again.  You can do this and can continue to feel better but trust me it isn't the DNP giving you an energy boost.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 22, 2022)

It makes sense, a high caloric deficit signals your body that it is threatened, so you need to sleep or rest less and prepare to fight or flee, that is, you sleep little and wake up wanting to exercise.

That happens every time a person goes on a deep cutting diet.

But if you keep going longer and reduce your body fat and calories, the train will eventually hit beat you.

Personally, I like being on a cutting diet better than in the off season, my mind slows down and I feel almost worse. But on the cutting diet and DNP I also get tired and sometimes it's like a roller coaster.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 22, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> I wanna preface this with this a little background. I grew up extremely fat. I hated the taste of meats, and I would only eat sweets. There was a point in my life where I ate brown sugar cinnamon pop tarts for breakfast lunch and dinner. I was doing this shit up until 8th or 9th grade.
> 
> Ever since I’ve known I’ve had extremely low energy levels. I always found it impossible to lose weight. And going to the gym was dreadful. This was until college, when I forced myself to start going to the gym more. I would before class, after class, and sometimes skipped class to go to the gym. After about 4 years of doing this, I got in shape, nothing too crazy, but I looked good, I looked like an athlete. I actually felt confident taking my shirt off, for the first time in my life. The weird thing was I still had low energy levels, the only thing pushing me in the gym was sheer willpower (and adderall). I’d constantly be taking naps, especially after the gym or eating.
> 
> ...


Wrong way to go. I want to say something bad to you but it doesn't quite come to mind. DNP is not to be trifled with and not the answer for poor lifestyle choices.
@Samp3i your thoughts?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 22, 2022)

Damn it @Samp3i quit fucking around in the live picture thread and get your ass in here!


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Wrong way to go. I want to say something bad to you but it doesn't quite come to mind. DNP is not to be trifled with and not the answer for poor lifestyle choices.
> @Samp3i your thoughts?


I don't think the guy is even worth a word.

That wall of text is so full of bullshit. He got fat again because he couldn't work out 3-4 hours a day? 

If to stay fit we needed 3-4 hours a day of working out we would all be fat ass... I wonder why we are not.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 22, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> To cut to the point, I found DNP a couple months ago, and am currently 8 days in. I did 200mg the first 4 days, and then upped it to 400mg, because I felt fucking GOOD.



This is an idiotic way to use the product, but we've warned in tons of thread too many times, so go ahead and kill yourself if you want.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 22, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> I wanna preface this with this a little background. I grew up extremely fat. I hated the taste of meats, and I would only eat sweets. There was a point in my life where I ate brown sugar cinnamon pop tarts for breakfast lunch and dinner. I was doing this shit up until 8th or 9th grade.
> 
> Ever since I’ve known I’ve had extremely low energy levels. I always found it impossible to lose weight. And going to the gym was dreadful. This was until college, when I forced myself to start going to the gym more. I would before class, after class, and sometimes skipped class to go to the gym. After about 4 years of doing this, I got in shape, nothing too crazy, but I looked good, I looked like an athlete. I actually felt confident taking my shirt off, for the first time in my life. The weird thing was I still had low energy levels, the only thing pushing me in the gym was sheer willpower (and adderall). I’d constantly be taking naps, especially after the gym or eating.
> 
> ...


This is a catastrophe waiting to happen.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 22, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> This is an idiotic way to use the product, but we've warned in tons of thread too many times, so go ahead and kill yourself if you want.


The world is gonna be a better place, no harm done.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 22, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> The world is gonna be a better place, no harm done.



I really am racist to idiots


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 22, 2022)

I read some posts by DeNitro that DNP can cause your body to upregulate mitochondria production to compensate for the uncoupling. I'm assuming this might something to do with it? Idk to be honest, my muscles feel fatigued, but my mind feels so clear now. I'm doing two 14 day cycles and never touching the stuff again. There's just not enough studies done on it's effects to continue safely. Also, I have had a schizophrenic episode induced by drugs, and there have been studies that show schizophrenics tend to have low amounts of mitochondria.
Thanks @MPM, I appreciate the concern, I was very depressed most of my life, but I'm in a better place now, and not because of the DNP Lmao

Also in the OP I should've said MENTAL fatigue is nonexistant, I still get physically fatigued pretty quickly.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 22, 2022)

So DNP killed your inner fat kid?


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 22, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> This is an idiotic way to use the product, but we've warned in tons of thread too many times, so go ahead and kill yourself if you want.


Not planning on going over 400mg, there were a few reasons that I switched to 400mg. I read a study that showed you get the greatest effects at 400mg, and then after that it begins to plateau. I felt comfortable enough on 200mg to up it to 400mg. At 200mg I had VERY little side effects.


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 22, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I don't think the guy is even worth a word.
> 
> That wall of text is so full of bullshit. He got fat again because he couldn't work out 3-4 hours a day?
> 
> If to stay fit we needed 3-4 hours a day of working out we would all be fat ass... I wonder why we are not.


I mean most people don't get a mental energy boost while on DNP, so I'm guessing there's something a little fucked up with my body. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in about my experience.


----------



## Samp3i (Apr 22, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> I mean most people don't get a mental energy boost while on DNP, so I'm guessing there's something a little fucked up with my body. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in about my experience.


There is something very fucked up with your mind buddy, trust me.



Kirbybanger said:


> Not planning on going over 400mg, there were a few reasons that I switched to 400mg. I read a study that showed you get the greatest effects at 400mg, and then after that it begins to plateau. I felt comfortable enough on 200mg to up it to 400mg. At 200mg I had VERY little side effects.


Yeah right I mean you don't feel much at 200mg why not DOUBLING DOWN on the dosage of my daily poison. Make sense as fuck.

For more tips on how to be successful in building a note worthy physique in the morgue, wait for the next episode of: pure retardiness on dnp


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 22, 2022)

I think your DNP has been laced with coke


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 22, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I think your DNP has been laced with coke


the cocaine is probably healthier for him


----------



## MPM (Apr 23, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I think your DNP has been laced with coke


I wish someone would be cool enough to cut my DNP with some candy....


----------



## sillygoose (May 13, 2022)

OP, i have a similar experience too. DNP fixed something inside me health wise.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> I wanna preface this with this a little background. I grew up extremely fat. I hated the taste of meats, and I would only eat sweets. There was a point in my life where I ate brown sugar cinnamon pop tarts for breakfast lunch and dinner. I was doing this shit up until 8th or 9th grade.
> 
> Ever since I’ve known I’ve had extremely low energy levels. I always found it impossible to lose weight. And going to the gym was dreadful. This was until college, when I forced myself to start going to the gym more. I would before class, after class, and sometimes skipped class to go to the gym. After about 4 years of doing this, I got in shape, nothing too crazy, but I looked good, I looked like an athlete. I actually felt confident taking my shirt off, for the first time in my life. The weird thing was I still had low energy levels, the only thing pushing me in the gym was sheer willpower (and adderall). I’d constantly be taking naps, especially after the gym or eating.
> 
> ...


I think you have more energy from improved insulin sensitivity, but this is a retarded guess


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> I read some posts by DeNitro that DNP can cause your body to upregulate mitochondria production to compensate for the uncoupling. I'm assuming this might something to do with it? Idk to be honest, my muscles feel fatigued, but my mind feels so clear now. I'm doing two 14 day cycles and never touching the stuff again. There's just not enough studies done on it's effects to continue safely. Also, I have had a schizophrenic episode induced by drugs, and there have been studies that show schizophrenics tend to have low amounts of mitochondria.
> Thanks @MPM, I appreciate the concern, I was very depressed most of my life, but I'm in a better place now, and not because of the DNP Lmao
> 
> Also in the OP I should've said MENTAL fatigue is nonexistant, I still get physically fatigued pretty quickly.


I'm a diagnosed paranoid schizophrenic, ask me anything you wanna know about it. We should talk.


----------



## TODAY (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm a future sex offender, ask me anything you wanna know about it. We should talk.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 15, 2022)

Future cuz he's waiting for the roid magic so he can actually overtake a woman.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 15, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I think you have more energy from improved insulin sensitivity, but this is a retarded guess


Yea. Probably. Hey, let me ask why a scrawny guy like you might have had reduced insulin sensitivity in the first place? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. Probably. Hey, let me ask why a scrawny guy like you might have had reduced insulin sensitivity in the first place? 🤷‍♂️


I didn't, he did!


----------

